

Organize tasks hierarchically  - ggiles
http://pendactive.com
Once you use a recursive todo list you may wonder how you ever lived without it.
======
sophacles
Great idea. I think I would like to see a way of viewing the whole tree (it
may be there, but I couldn't find it). Also, an api is always nice :)

